
Freelist Heap Exploitation on Docker Alpine Linux Images - DyslexicAtheist
https://blog.infosectcbr.com.au/2019/12/freelist-heap-exploitation-on-docker.html
======
theamk
The point of this is if you have an existing program which does already has
exploitable use-after-free bug, then Alpine Linux's libc makes it easier to
convert that exploit into full code execution.

This specifically talks about lack of hardening - there is no new way to
attack a program which had no use-after-free vulnerability to begin with.

